# Lights for Tegu cage?? HELP



## sheshe0509 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Ok I have seen many different ideas for what a tegu cage should have in it. I have had my gu for about a week and right now he eats cut up turkey deli meat and cooked eggs (tried mill worms and he wont go for it). I spray his cage twice a day to keep up humidity and I have a 60 watt UVA light buld with premium tropical cypress substrate and a hide rock. I know I needed a heating pad which covers 50% of the cage that should be here today/tomorrow but what I dont know is what kind of light I SHOULD have. I know I need UVA and UVB but what watt? how big/how much cage should it cover?I have seen 18watt and 26watt 24in long and also do I still need the "basking light" or is that what I am replacing? Or should I have a small uva/uvb 50 watt basking light? Im lost here. He is about 3 months old in a 10 gal tank but I just purchased a 40 gal for him when he gets bigger so I want whatever I buy to be big enough for the 40 gal tank (except the heat pad ofcourse). PLease help and let me know if I am doing the rest correctly also  Much obliged![align=center][size=medium][/size][/align][/font]*


----------



## james.w (Jul 16, 2012)

You need a uvb source 10.0 is best if you aren't using a MVB. Don't bother with the heating pad, tegus burrow down to escape the heat. Quit feeding deli meat, get ground turkey or even better insects.


----------



## sheshe0509 (Jul 16, 2012)

james.w said:


> You need a uvb source 10.0 is best if you aren't using a MVB. Don't bother with the heating pad, tegus burrow down to escape the heat. Quit feeding deli meat, get ground turkey or even better insects.



Thank you! How hot should the cage be? Should day/night temp be dif?


----------



## james.w (Jul 16, 2012)

110 basking, 80 cool side. Shut off lights at night.


----------



## agv0008 (Jul 16, 2012)

Any comment on the deli turkey James? Deli meats are typically cooked. Would that cause a problem? I ask because I was considering feeding my tegu cooked deli meat, as it would not spoil as fast. Sorry, not trying to hijack.


----------



## james.w (Jul 16, 2012)

Deli meat is not a recommended food. It is full of preservatives.


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Jul 17, 2012)

james.w said:


> Deli meat is not a recommended food. It is full of preservatives.



What about the night time? do they need a heat emitter or should they sleep all natural?


----------



## james.w (Jul 17, 2012)

As long as your house temps don't go below 65, I wouldn't provide night heat.


----------

